# Fife sunset



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Sunset across the Holl Reservoir, looking towards West Lomond Hill. Beautiful evening apart from the midgies who seem to enjoy biting me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a lovely picture, looks so peaceful.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Many thanks. It was a lovely, calm evening. Very peaceful, not a soul in site. On my door step as well and I've only just discovered it. Will be going there again, I think.


----------

